# Rumored iPad to compete with Kindle



## redshift1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Well, I plan on buying the new Apple media device when its released and will be interested in comparing it
to my Kindle 1. No complaints about the K1 I use it every day but the larger color screen would be great
along with the 3G connectivity. Anyone else planning on buying one?.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I don't know, I think it sounds great but I already have an iphone with 24/7 3g connection and a laptop. I think it will be great to see what apps can be designed specifically with the bigger screen in mind, I'm thinking actual color pdf capability on a large screen will be wonderful as pdfs are not very readable on the iphone although I love reading books on mine.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Assuming that 'media' means it's supposed to let you play movies, look at pictures, and listen to tunes, as well as read. . . . .no.  The only one I'm interested in is reading and I've got 2 Kindles for that.


----------



## Paegan (Jul 20, 2009)

I'd give up my Kindle for a larger version of my iPod touch.  Most definately


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I'll be interested to read reviews of the device, but I have no plans on buying one. I'm very happy with the K2 and my iPod Touch, and don't really have a need for another reading device.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Paegan said:


> I'd give up my Kindle for a larger version of my iPod touch. Most definately


Me, too.

Mike


----------



## redshift1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Also the price is rumored to be about $600 which is close to the Kindle dx, plus you get the other features. The only problem I foresee is Apple  ostensibly teaming up with Verizon and there may be a monthly service charge for data transfer over the 3G network. If I hear anymore I will post updates.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

redshift1 said:


> Also the price is rumored to be about $600 which is close to the Kindle dx, plus you get the other features. The only problem I foresee is Apple is ostensibly teaming up with Verizon and there may be a monthly service charge for data transfer over the 3G network. If I hear anymore I will post updates.


If there's any monthly fee for it, I'm not interested. I can use WiFi, but don't want a phone connection.

Mike


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

:erk::

New Apple device? I have not heard of a new device. Please placate my inner 8 year old and tell me what new toy I will be coveting...


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

AddieLove said:


> I'll be interested to read reviews of the device, but I have no plans on buying one. I'm very happy with the K2 and my iPod Touch, and don't really have a need for another reading device.


Same here, would like to see in person though.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Thumper said:


> :erk::
> 
> New Apple device? I have not heard of a new device. Please placate my inner 8 year old and tell me what new toy I will be coveting...


It's sheer conjecture at the moment. Apple's keeping mum.

Mike


----------



## Deb G (Jan 18, 2009)

Well, I won't believe it until I see it, especially since Steve Jobs believes that no one reads books anymore.  Of course, Apple has always been good at keeping their secrets so this could be Steve's way of keeping people guessing about whether Apple is or isn't coming out with a reader.  Frankly, I can't imagine that they won't come out with their own reader sometime in the future.


----------



## redshift1 (Jun 20, 2009)

_"New Apple device? I have not heard of a new device. Please placate my inner 8 year old and tell me what new toy I will be coveting..."
_

Multiple Media Device
E-reader
Similar in configuration to iphone
3 g Connectivity 
Capable of playing HD video
8-10 inch color screen

Apple is remaining silent sort of like Amazon with the K2 release situation. 
Release date: September 2009 to early 2010


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

I am guessing that you are referring to the Apple tablet device. I am holding off until they come out with it if they do. Latest rumors are it will come out in Sept or Oct of this year. New iTouch is due out next month.  I would be interested in the tablet since it will probably hold all my movies, music applications etc better than the new iTouch which is rumored to have 64GB. And with the itouch kindle reader, a color screen is ticking my fancy

I have been drooling over the DX  but since my K1 is holding up, I am waiting for either some upgrades or the price to come down abit. Either way, at least a new toy will be coming my way this fall.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Sounds like something I may like to have along with my Kindle, but not as a replacement. One of my favorite features of the Kindle is the eInk screen.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

kwajkat said:


> I am guessing that you are referring to the Apple tablet device. I am holding off until they come out with it if they do. Latest rumors are it will come out in Sept or Oct of this year. New iTouch is due out next month. I would be interested in the tablet since it will probably hold all my movies, music applications etc better than the new iTouch which is rumored to have 64GB. And with the itouch kindle reader, a color screen is ticking my fancy
> 
> I have been drooling over the DX but since my K1 is holding up, I am waiting for either some upgrades or the price to come down abit. Either way, at least a new toy will be coming my way this fall.


I think that Apple usually updates their ipods in September, but is it official that the new ipod touch will be out then?


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

There was a thread about this before.http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,11818.0.html

It is a tablet, or in this case Apple's more portable computing device, to compete with netbooks etc.

Apple has not been interested in entering the netbook market whatsoever , and so I personally think this is their answer to people wanting something smaller and more portable for computing.

I do not see it in any way as a replacement for any Kindle.

I am a Apple fan and will be checking it out and probably buying one , but definitely not to use to read books. 

Here's an article with more information and a picture of what people are thinking it MIGHT look like:
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/09/07/24/apples_much_anticipated_tablet_device_coming_early_next_year.html


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

MAGreen said:


> One of my favorite features of the Kindle is the eInk screen.


Mine, too. On the other hand, the iPod Touch screen is satisfactory to read on for me if the background is significantly tinted and the brightness is a bit low. I can see myself using a large iPod Touch for reading. I'm sure I wouldn't like the battery charge life of the color LCD screen, though.

Mike


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

I just saw this article on Fox News.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,538919,00.html


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

If they do in fact come out with a 10" Ipad and Amazon allows an application to be written to read Amazon books on the Ipad, I do think as a reader it will compete against the Kindle for those wanting more of an all in one device rather than just a dedicated reader.  It'll come with a price though.

I also think it would be smart of Amazon (as a book seller) to allow kindle books to be read on the device as the more  mobi/azw get ingrained as the standard format, the worse off for sony etc..


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Forster said:


> If they do in fact come out with a 10" Ipad and Amazon allows an application to be written to read Amazon books on the Ipad, I do think as a reader it will compete against the Kindle for those wanting more of an all in one device rather than just a dedicated reader. It'll come with a price though.


They won't even have to write one. The rumored iPad (or whatever it's going to be called) runs an ARM processor and iPhone OS, so it's HIGHLY likely that most or all of the apps in the current iPhone/Touch store will run just fine on it. Simply download the existing Kindle app and you're golden.


----------



## redshift1 (Jun 20, 2009)

geko29 said:


> They won't even have to write one. The rumored iPad (or whatever it's going to be called) runs an ARM processor and iPhone OS, so it's HIGHLY likely that most or all of the apps in the current iPhone/Touch store will run just fine on it. Simply download the existing Kindle app and you're golden.


yes already in place


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

redshift1 said:


> yes already in place


IMO that is good news both for mobi/azw as a format and kindle book sales. I don't know how much it will impact actual kindle sales as I prefer a dedicated device, but it may spur Amazon to upgrade the Kindle to add more features people want, like tags/folders.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Further discussion in this thread:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,12478.0.html

At some point, I expect someone with more power than I have will combine them. 

As to the article: assuming it uses an iThing type OS, the existing Kindle App will likely work -- as others have guessed, and why should Apple try to re-invent the wheel with it's own bookstore? -- which will be good for Amazon and Kindle. Finally satisfy those who want a big screen with color and backlighting.

Still I'm happy with my Kindle.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

We also have a couple of other threads:

Kindle News & Rumor - Apple vs. Kindle, plus Sony development
Apple working on a "Kindle Killer"? (AVClub.com)


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I was reading reviews of the iPhone Kindle App by users and it sounded like most of them did not even
own a Kindle. I thought you would need a K to use the app but you do not... so I am sure your will be able
to use this device the same way. I have no doubt there will be a market for it, even my _Mother_
said she wanted to wait for it to come out before she invested in an e-reader...! My Mom is in her 70's, 
I have no idea where she even heard about it!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I think Apple has a winner here!  The iPad could replace your iPod, your netbook, and your Kindle.  If they added a bluetooth headset, it could also replace your phone (although not too many people would want to carry it in there back pocket    ).  

Now if you could read it in sunlight and if it didn't cause eye strain from the backlight, I'd be sold.


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

i guess we would have to wait for the next WWDC to know if this one is true. pretty interesting device but as of now, i'd still stick with my iPhone.


----------



## redshift1 (Jun 20, 2009)

carlobee said:


> i guess we would have to wait for the next WWDC to know if this one is true. pretty interesting device but as of now, i'd still stick with my iPhone.


Release date well before next WWDC, possibly at the Ipod event in September 09.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Didnt they say they expect the price to be $500 to $700, wow


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

$500-$700, wow


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi folks,

We had two very similar threads and I just merged them. Thanks!

Leslie
Global Mod


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

carlobee said:


> i guess we would have to wait for the next WWDC to know if this one is true. pretty interesting device but as of now, i'd still stick with my iPhone.


What is WWDC an acronym for?


----------



## redshift1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Worldwide Developers Conference


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks, redshift1.


----------



## redshift1 (Jun 20, 2009)

New rumors say Apple Tablets with two different screen sizes to be announced September 9th. Another school of rumors say 2010 release.  
With all the viral marketing going on I'm guessing sooner than later.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I'm seriously considering it more and more now. I love the way mac reads pdfs and I'm hoping the new device will be a combo mac OS with itunes apps compatibility without a requirement for a data plan. I'm fine with using wifi since I already have the iphone. I'd love to be able to natively read my documents and be able to run my apps on the same portable device with a large screen that is COLOR.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I am looking forward to this products release. Am 90% sure I want one, and will buy one(obviously not as a replacement for any Kindle,as the "iPad" isn't being made to compete w/ a Kindle anyways.).


----------



## redshift1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> I'm seriously considering it more and more now. I love the way mac reads pdfs and I'm hoping the new device will be a combo mac OS with itunes apps compatibility without a requirement for a data plan. I'm fine with using wifi since I already have the iphone. I'd love to be able to natively read my documents and be able to run my apps on the same portable device with a large screen that is COLOR.


Either MAC-OS or the IPHONE OS no reason to develop a new OS . I'm a real sucker for Apple products so I'm in as well.


----------

